# Hello everyone



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, after a few years pondering whether to adopt or foster my wife and I finally took the plunge and went to an adoption open day in East Lothian.

After this open day and within a week we had a home visit from a SW and everything went well and we were told of some workshops in January but nothing was certain. We got an email a week later after the SW call and we start the workshops mid January. 

We were told it normally takes about a year, after the workshops come the home study and a further home visit.

Really excited


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi!

So pleased your LA is quick! Enjoy the journey, it's a tough one but will be worth it and loads of support on here!x


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Dinks we are just taking it one day at a time until we get the panels decision


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi and welcome!! everyone is very nice here and it is wonderful. I lve the fact that you can ask any question. I wish u lots of luck for you and your wife on this wonderful journey!! x


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey good luck on your journey we started ours just under a year ago and we go to the panel in a couple of weeks then we start out prep group/workshops after that in Mid Lothian if you need any help ill try and answer any questions you have if you want xx


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Daisy did you do you prep before or after the panel ?


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

We are doing ours after our panel date coz our LA is quite small so we r being put in with Mid Lothians and they are only just starting theirs for this year. Are you looking forward to the whole journey?


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes we both cant wait. Hopefully this time next year our xmas will be totally and utterly different for the better  

What does the home study entail ? Will you be on the January course ?


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

We are on a course on the 19th of jan not sure if that's the same one you will b on!
Our home study started in sept n was finished by the middle of dec but different LA's have different timescales. It's alot about getting to know you and your other half as individuals and as a couple do you know about fostering with a view to adopt?
X


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Cool thanks I'm sure my OH will love it


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Our prep course starts tomorrow weather permitting


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Whoo!!! Great news enjoy x


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Well today was cancelled, we only found out after we travelled very precariously through the snow. Despite trying several numbers with no answer to ask before we travelled. So its been set back a couple of weeks


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

sorry to hear that!! I hope the next date comes soon!!! xxx


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Its just been delayed until the 2nd date and an extra Saturday added on at the end


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry that's annoying when you're so excited and keen to start something. Hope the week goes quick for you x  x


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

We are looking at a new house next week, its only a few miles up the road in the next village as we will need an extra bedroom to be accepted so we are beginning the transition now so we can be settled and ready hopefully for around December


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

How many bedrooms do you have and how many do you need? We also moved house, from a two bed to a four but still got our other house on market so still waiting to sell it. It is so annoying. New house needs new windows, floors, fire, decorating and child safety stuff.  I just hope we get through now!! 
Hope the new house is wonderful!!! How many los are you wanting to adopt?.
xxx


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

When we moved up here last year we couldn't decide where to live so we've rented for the last year. Were moving from a one bed to a two.


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

wow so big move for you last year. How have you settled in? Moving is fun dont you think. Just some stresses but one you are moved its like an adventure....and especially this time with what we are all hoping for. Fingers crossed these houses are the start of our wonderful forever families!! xx


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Were really hoping so Frangipanii. We've settled in this area the OH has more than me and my family are up here  . Its a shame we have to move but it will be more than worth it. Where we are now we have no traffic, lots of space for kids and everyone knows each other and we look out for one and other.


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

well it sounds just perfect so rest assured that your are doing everything the right. I think we do things to set the right tone for the future but it is hard cos you dont even know what the future holds!! I have no idea but i hope it is want i dream of ans what i am working towards. Fingers crossed for us both. But i have a hunch its going the right way. If we are both willing to move and change our lives completely for it the. we deserve some reward.....heres hoping anyway xx


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Absolutely, heres hoping and we are changing our lives for the better without a doubt


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Well we finally started the prep course and it was good to finally meet Daisy and her OH.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Fab glad it went well . Also how lovely to have someone there you kind of knew x


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

It was like a meeting of secret spies, I sat down next to her and said "This might sound weird but are you daisy"  . 

It was touch and go we made it, after just leaving the house we had a sudden torrential rain spell and it soon died down and then we hit an accident on the A68 and then to top it off we had to turn around due to a road closure. Good job we kept on going  

We were all told last night that we should be approved by a panel in around 6 months


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Fab news that's real quick! Glad you found Daisy x


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Gwyneth.

We are also viewing a house on saturday. Things are moving fast just how I like it but the OH doesn't


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi o-doc. Glad things are going so well for you. Pleased to hear!!!! xx


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Well we managed to view the house yesterday and its a lot bigger double bedrooms and lots of space. The only down fall was the lack of cleaning and hygiene they have. I know it needs a damn good clean but the smell of grease and smoke turns my stomach   I know this will eventually go but I don't want everything else to smell of it while we clean.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Check how easy the smell of smoke is to get out don't want SW put off by it (they don't like it at all.) Find some top tips. Glad you liked the house though x


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Quick update we should be moving next month   

Also on the diversions weve had along the way its snowing again and its prep night


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey congrats on finding new home!!! Super news!! And so not good about thr snow!!! Hope u get there ok and hope everyone else does too!! Enjoy!!


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Well our prep group is nearly over just 2 more nights and a saturday   Its going very quick


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Great news about the house but sorry about the snow. I had the scariest drive home ever today. Was stuck in snow behind a bus that lost control. It ended up sliding down the road side ways and getting stuck for 20 minutes till the council pulled it out. I was shaking like crazy. That was 10 m from work so I still had the whole awful drive after that x x x


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Thats awful Gwyneth hope your ok


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Ah thanks Doc I'm ok was pretty shaken all evening. People just make useful comments like don't break in snow. I'm not an idiot I know that but when travelling down hill towards a sideways bus you have to try something to stop you moving. Luckily snow has gone today so no trauma today. Hope you've got plenty of boxes for the move x x x x


----------

